# Google I/O 2012, Nexus 7 Tablet unveiled



## ajaymailed (Jun 28, 2012)

*Google unveils Nexus 7 Tablet *
$199 Google Nexus 7 Tablet Coming in July | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


> Google today unveiled the Nexus 7, a 7-inch tablet from Asus that will run the latest version of Android 4.1 Jelly Bean.
> 
> The Nexus 7 is available for pre-order now via Google Play for $199, and will ship in mid-July to customers in the U.S., U.K., Canada, and Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 28, 2012)

It will kill the funbook , iberry ,et all.
But i really want a 3g tab hate a dongle hanging around , will there be a 3g version?


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 28, 2012)

*Sergey Brin demos Project Glass onstage at Google I/O*
Sergey Brin demos Project Glass onstage at Google I/O (video) -- Engadget


> It's hard to ignore Google's X Lab-born Project Glass. News of the slim-lined, scifi goggles' existence first surfaced this past February and it wasn't long after that Mountain View's own elite began to flaunt the heads-up display in public. While little of the device's true purpose and functionality is known, we have been privy to certain features over the past few months, like photo sharing to Google+ and even its ability to overlay Maps. Though product lead Steve Lee shrugged off rumors of a late 2012 launch, it does appear the company's itching to spill a few more (jelly) beans at today's I/O conference.
> 
> To do that, Sergey Brin rushed onstage at Google I/O wearing the glass units to give us a brief live action demo courtesy of a skydive over San Francisco. Video of the jump, performed by four divers in a blimp, was streamed live through Google Hangouts to attendees at the Moscone Center. In keeping with the extreme vibe of this demonstration, the showcase was handed off to bikers on the rooftop, also outfitted with the lenses, who jumped from building to building via ramp and then eventually cycled into the arena and right up to Sergey, himself. As a finishing touch, Brin also snapped a shot of the team using his own headset. All told, it's a pretty incredible way to once again officially tease this forward-looking tech.


heads up display having smartphone features is something big.


----------



## techlover (Jun 28, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> It will kill the funbook , iberry ,et all.
> But i really want a 3g tab hate a dongle hanging around , will there be a 3g version?



I dont think soo...first we aren't sure that will Google ship this product to India or not ...because Galaxy Nexus wasn't launched in India ...but most probably it will ship then too its price will be atleast 13k if we just convert the Us dollar to rupee..while many product of $200 are selling around 20k ...


----------



## noob (Jun 28, 2012)

I am buying one


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2012)

it may come to india in oct-dec....by looking at googles previous record


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 28, 2012)

V.VAIDYA said:


> It will kill the funbook , iberry ,et all.
> But i really want a 3g tab hate a dongle hanging around , will there be a 3g version?



You Should Iberry Auxus Ax03g Or You Can Also Buy Reliance 3g Tab...But I Recommend You To Buy Iberry Auxus Ax03g...!!!!



sujoyp said:


> it may come to india in oct-dec....by looking at googles previous record



What Will Be The Price In India?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

Umm guys..will it surelly be out by MID Jully(14th or 15th??).Cause i might get the 16 gig one from cousin then.Suppose i do get it will the play store WORK In INDIA?


----------



## noob (Jun 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Umm guys..will it surelly be out by MID Jully(14th or 15th??).Cause i might get the 16 gig one from cousin then.Suppose i do get it will the play store WORK In INDIA?



And why wont it work ? Do you think Google is dumb ? Buying movies/books etc is US specific and is currently disabled on current version of play store..same will be true for JB Play store. in fact i currently have JB Play store app installed on SGS.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

Errrr whats JB?Well if i get it? I can at least download free apps via play store i.e angry birds?

But whatever
1280x800 res
Tegra 3(12 core)
quad core CPU
NFC
what else do you want for 199$?


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

^ JB = JellyBean.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ JB = JellyBean.



Yeah this is what makes me tempted to get the device 

umm that means i cant use?? play store in india??? ufff im confused



noob said:


> And why wont it work ? *Do you think Google is dumb ? Buying movies/books etc is US specific and is currently disabled on current version of play store*..same will be true for JB Play store. in fact i currently have JB Play store app installed on SGS.



??Umm what?


----------



## noob (Jun 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Yeah this is what makes me tempted to get the device
> 
> umm that means i cant use?? play store in india??? ufff im confused
> 
> ...



is that even a question ? Currently US specific features are disabled on current version of Play store..same holds true for JB play store version. I am running a JB play store app on SGS. APK is already leaked.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

But i highly doubt it will release in mid july hope it does.Like i can get it 



noob said:


> is that even a question ? Currently US specific features are disabled on current version of Play store..same holds true for JB play store version. I am running a JB play store app on SGS. APK is already leaked.



Okay.So i can download apps(IN INDIA)N and it doesnt matter if it is a US tablet


----------



## noob (Jun 28, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ JB = JellyBean.



*In Indian, we should call it "Jalebi" & next version as "Kulfi"*


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2012)

the specs are pretty impressive...Google going head on with Kindle fire...I wonder how it will affect Ipad except the apple fanboys


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

hAhahah can anyone use a proxy? and show what the preorder page says?
@noob you buying it?



abhidev said:


> the specs are pretty impressive...Google going head on with Kindle fire...I wonder how it will affect Ipad except the apple fanboys



Lol
I say that nexus 7 just killed the ipod touch? because its more or less the same cost.And i guess the 12 core Gpu is awesome


----------



## noob (Jun 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> @noob you buying it?



eyes closed..buying cauz its cheap..other wise tablets are useless IMO 



abhidev said:


> the specs are pretty impressive...Google going head on with Kindle fire...I wonder how it will affect Ipad except the apple fanboys



I think we should look at bigger picture..Strategy here is to 1st capture the 2nd largest tablet market (kindle and Nook) with Nexus 7 & then launch another tablet in next 2 years with high config to compete with iPad. 

Once they get market share in above mentioned segment, it will definitely boost  quality and quantity of tablet specific apps. Next, release another high end tablet to compete with iPad. Future looks promising.



theserpent said:


> But i highly doubt it will release in mid july hope it does.Like i can get it
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.So i can download apps(IN INDIA)N and it doesnt matter if it is a US tablet



Yes. You can use play store no matter from where you buy the tablet. Only US specific features wont work here. Or to make it work, just use some proxy to get US IP and enjoy the full Google exp. e.g Google Music. I can use it even in India.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

well lets see ill see if i be able to get my hands on it.Only if it reaches US retail stores before jully 15/18


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Errrr whats JB?Well if i get it? I can at least download free apps via play store i.e angry birds?
> But whatever
> 1280x800 res
> Tegra 3(12 core)
> ...


How come quad core Tegra 3 powered 7 inch tablet sells for only 199$ while dual core 4 to 5 inch phones still are much more costlier?
the difference is no calling, no 3G, simple camera Vs powerful primary camera & front facing Cam.
But what else? just these two capabilities double the device price?
Tablet needs bigger battery and bigger screen.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ Well yeah.But what else do you want for 199$.the specs are nice


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Well yeah.But what else do you want for 199$.the specs are nice


i want phones to become just as cheap. tablets are always seem to be ahead as far as price is concerned.


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

Absence 3G connectivity and sd card slot is a major minus,but they rectified it with superb processor and pricing...


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 29, 2012)

^Most of the tablets don't come with cellular hence they are cheaper than mobile phones with similar specs.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

its coming to INDIA
Google Nexus 7 tablet coming to India in September - Tech News - IBNLive


----------



## noob (Jul 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> its coming to INDIA
> Google Nexus 7 tablet coming to India in September - Tech News - IBNLive



gr8 news..


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah.Hope its priced at the same rate


----------



## noob (Jul 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Yeah.Hope its priced at the same rate



Yes.   I was hoping for mid July-Aug release.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

Lets wait and see if any great offer comes for diwali 

O oh
Nexus 7 tablet infringes on our patent, claims Nokia - Tech2.com -


----------



## noob (Jul 3, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Lets wait and see if any great offer comes for diwali
> 
> O oh
> Nexus 7 tablet infringes on our patent, claims Nokia - Tech2.com -



ha ha  So this is the actual Plan B of Nokia


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ But nokia is Nokia not apple.I'm 95% sure they wont sue Google and Ban the sales of it.There not scared like apple


----------

